# DLAN/Powerline ohne Schutzleiter



## LucasC (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH Gemeinde hier melde ich mich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder zu Wort. Ich lebe in einem alten Haus ohne Schutzleiter. Ich habe Kabel Internet 100 000 und das Signal kommt leider im Keller rein. Ich habe meinen Desktop PC bis jetzt immer über WLAN genutzt, doch jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr, da bei uns in der Familie einfach zu viele Geräte im Wlan Netz der FritzBox hängen, weswegen bei mir regelmäßig die Verbindung abbricht mein PING gegen 1000 geht und ich einen Paketverlust von 50% habe. Ich habe herausgefunden, dass über LAN kein Paketverlust oder übertrieben hoher Ping zu verzeichnen ist, deshalb habe ich daraus geschlossen, dass die FritzBox zu wenig Kanäle für 4 Laptops, mein Desktop, 4 Smartphones und 2 Tablets hat.  Deshalb habe mich entschlossen eine DLAN Lösung zu verwenden. Die Problematik ist nur, dass wir in einem sehr alten Haus ohne Schutzleiter, Erde etc wohnen. Ich habe mich nach neuen Geräten erkundigt, die ja mittlerweile angeblich bis zu 1,2 Gbit leisten, doch diese nutzen alle 3 Leitungen laut Herstellern. Jetzt ist meine Frage: Macht es überhaupt Sinn dann so teure Geräte zu kaufen oder habt ihr dann für mich eine günstigere alternative, die, diese Technik nicht nutzt und wie viel Datendurchsatz kann ich erwarten so ungefähr wenn es nur über eine Leitung geht??
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2015)

Diese hier scheinen auch ohne Schutzleiter zu funktionieren, sind dann aber störanfälliger: 



> Die Adapter von Netgear und Devolo funktionieren natürlich auch ohne Schutzleiter, dann reagieren die Adapter aber wieder anfälliger auf Störungen im Stromnetz. Die neuen Adapter werden zumindest bei Devolo preislich etwa im Bereich vergleichbarer 500-MBit-Adapter liegen.
> 
> Powerlan: Devolo und Netgear mit 600 MBit/s und Schutzleiterverwendung - Golem.de


----------



## LucasC (4. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wie gut die ohne Schutzleiter funktionieren? Danke schon mal für die Antwort @keinnick


----------



## XyZaaH (4. Juni 2015)

Leg doch einfach ein Kabel, ist ordentlicher und funktioniert immer.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juni 2015)

LucasC schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wie gut die ohne Schutzleiter funktionieren? Danke schon mal für die Antwort @keinnick



Leider nicht. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich diese hier nutze und die volle Bandbreite von KD (100Mbit/s) bekomme: AVM FRITZ! Powerline 520E Set: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ich habe allerdings keiner Ahnung ob die den Schutzleiter nutzen oder nicht.


----------



## Patapon (5. Juni 2015)

Wozu brauchst du ein 1 Gbit Netzwerk ? Schiebst du bei euch ständig Sachen zwischen den Rechnern hin und her oder betreibst du ein NAS ?
Wenn die Antwort nein lautet, würde ich eher zu Dlan Adapter mit z.B. 250 Mbit raten, die sind auch weniger Störanfälliger und stabiler und günstiger.

Wie die Geräte jetzt technisch funktionieren ob sie wirklich, den Schutzleiter als Übertragung nutzen das weiß ich nicht, aber von meinem Technischen Verständnis (Studium welches länger zurückliegt) dürfte der Schutzleiter "grüngelb" nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## freezy94 (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten dieses Set zugelegt: TP-Link TL-PA411KIT V2.0 AV500 Mini: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Wir haben ein knapp 103 Jahre altes Haus und die Leitungen wurden bis heute nur Teilrenoviert. Das Set arbeitet hervorragend und ich habe die maximale Bandbreite unseres Internetanbieters zur Verfügung stehen.
Des Weiteren bietet es 1 Gigabit Port der bei mir zu einem Gigabit Switch führt und so in meinem Zimmer einen Access Point (WLAN AC) sowie einen FireTV, meine Playstation 4, meinen Computer, meinen Server sowie meine NAS versorgt. Das Ganze arbeitet zumindest bei mir einwandfrei. Probleme traten bis dato absolut keine auf und kann es nur weiter empfehlen (sofern DLAN bauseits machbar ist).

Ach ja: Ich würde heutzutage immer auf Gigabit setzen und nicht mehr die langsame 10/100er Technik. Preislicht tut sich im Endverbrauchermarkt auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Juni 2015)

Patapon schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du ein 1 Gbit Netzwerk ? Schiebst du bei euch ständig Sachen zwischen den Rechnern hin und her oder betreibst du ein NAS ?
> Wenn die Antwort nein lautet, würde ich eher zu Dlan Adapter mit z.B. 250 Mbit raten, die sind auch weniger Störanfälliger und stabiler und günstiger.
> 
> Wie die Geräte jetzt technisch funktionieren ob sie wirklich, den Schutzleiter als Übertragung nutzen das weiß ich nicht, aber von meinem Technischen Verständnis (Studium welches länger zurückliegt) dürfte der Schutzleiter "grüngelb" nicht verwendet werden.


Die 250mbits sind theoretische Werte. Also besser gleich einen mit nem höheren Wert nehmen


----------

